# any police women (or men)



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I need some advice regarding a bump I had today (well someone went into the back of me)

If there are any police persons on the site could you PM me?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I'm ok so far although mega stressed with a bad head & a bit of a sore neck.

Just waiting for the Ins assessor to tell us if the car will be repaired or if they'll write it off as she's caused so much damage to the back of the car.  The last thing we need is to have to fork out for a new car as the ins value is always on the low side


----------

